# Cyclocross Nats Masters Women racers only



## crazy cat lady (Nov 7, 2009)

CXing Barriers 09
A modest soiree for the Masters Women of Cyclocross Nationals, Bend

DROP BY anytime Thursday, December 10, 6:30 p.m. - 9 p.m. McMenamins, Rambler Room.

HEAR Georgia Gould talk at 7:00.

FREE: entry, raffle, appetizers

RAFFLE at 7:30. Must be present to win!!...a custom frame, messenger bag, gloves, glasses, ipod, and many more goodies.

FUN girlie stuff for sale

WEAR your team jersey and get 2 raffle tickets

MEET women who like to talk about bikes

RSVP / questions: [email protected]

LATEST INFO http://cxingbarriers09.blogspot.com/

Are you a masters racer? Have you been the ONLY woman in a local race? Have you been 10 years older than any other woman on a sports team? Do you check your lipstick before the start? Yes? This is for you! Masters are tough ladies for whom sports aren’t a fad. Being competitive and active aren’t things left behind at college graduation. Career, family, life - don’t impede your dedication. You’re willing to cross barriers.


----------

